# WOW-Spielende Muskier/Künstler/Promis



## Shattam (4. November 2007)

Hiho,

ich hab grade einen amerikanischen Rapper ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FlOoW ) gefunden, der in seinem Album die Spielerei auf elektronischen Systemen thematisiert. Sein Name ist ZeaLous1 und auf seinem Album "Assimiliation Process Complete", welches es anscheinend auf seiner Webseite kostenlos zum runterladen gibt (nicht hauen, wenns nur Teaser sind), geht es in einigen Titeln auch um WoW.

Man erfährt von Pilzen, die einen zum wachsen bringen oder von gelevelten Druiden in Thunderbluff. Ebenfalls werden Waffen wie die BFG oder das Problem von "Highlevel-Chars" mit lowies erwähnt.

Hompage Zealous1

Soweit mal die Vorstellung...
Wie wärs denn, wenn Ihr (also das buffed-Team) in der nächsten Ausgabe vieleicht etwas über dieses Talent herausfinden könnt oder einen anderen Promi vorstellt, der auch im Blizzard-Universum seine Freizeit in genüsslicher Anonymität verbringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das Bushido-Interview gern gelesen und würde mich über einen neuen Artikel dieser Art wirklich freuen.

grüsse Shattam


----------



## Shattam (4. November 2007)

Nach weiterer recherche (bin ja kein geübter Redakteur, so wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann man bei youtube unter dem Stichwort "Nerdcore" durchaus interessante Beiträge finden.


----------



## unedeuxtrois (14. November 2007)

ich glaub "celebs" haben besseres in ihrem leben zu tun, als wow zu spielen

wenn musiker auf tournee oder irgendwelchen anderen reisen sind, haben die sicher keine zeit für ein mmorpg


----------



## Nay (15. November 2007)

also ich möchte auf diesen seiten nichts über A-, B-, C- oder D-Promies sehen. Wenn ich das will schau ich RTL2 oder les die Bravo oder was weiß ich.

Nichts gegen dein Interesse daran, oder gegen deinen vorschlag, nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. November 2007)

Ich will das Zam ein Interview mit Corspegrinder über WoW führt. Das wäre mal Entertainment pur. Der Typ würde nen kompletten BuffedCast voll labern.


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich will das Zam ein Interview mit Corspegrinder über WoW führt. Das wäre mal Entertainment pur. Der Typ würde nen kompletten BuffedCast voll labern.



Dann muss Björn aber mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. November 2007)

Ich will auch mit. Ich bin auch sehr pflegeleicht und renn dann nur ab und an mal ins Bild un schrei "Fuck the alliance!" *g*


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (19. November 2007)

Ich habbe gelesen das Bushido auch WoW zockt. Hier der deutsch Rapper der die schlechte Musik macht^^


----------



## Haxxler (19. November 2007)

Kam doch auch in der BuffedShow ^^


----------



## Natálya (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich find's immer faszinierend zu hören, dass auch Hopper WoW zocken...^^

Spielt die Catterfield (schreibt man die so?) nicht auch WoW, dachte ich hätte das mal wo gelesen. Die spielt bestimmt ne Nachtelfe oder nen Gnom. *g*


----------



## Daimien (4. Dezember 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich will das Zam ein Interview mit Corspegrinder über WoW führt. Das wäre mal Entertainment pur. Der Typ würde nen kompletten BuffedCast voll labern.



Der junge sympathische und sich wohl ausdrückende kerl heißt "Corpsgrinder" (hoffe ich habs jetzt nicht selber falsch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) .......... ich wollt schon immer mal nen schreib-fehler-anstachel-flame machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein aber mal ehrlich so ein Interview wäre schon mal der hammer...... und ich springe auch mit ins Bild versuch nüchterner auszusehen als die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (9. Dezember 2007)

Natálya schrieb:


> Ich find's immer faszinierend zu hören, dass auch Hopper WoW zocken...^^



ja krass ne? neulich habsch ja mal gehört es soll sogar leute geben, die haben slayer und biz markie in ihrer cd sammlung nebeneinander stehen. wie die dann wohl aussehen? eine hosenbein baggy bis zu den knien und das andere in schwarzen leder leggins.

ein hoch auf stereotype und die pubertät im allgemeinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



on topic: ne sowas brauch man echt nicht. mir reicht ja schon, daß ich hier über jeden mist von nihilum informiert werde. da muss ich mir nicht auch noch weitere stumpfsinnige interviews mit b-promis antun. zu dem thema kann ich dem buffed team nur die southpark folge s8e11 quest for ratings empfehlen.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2007)

Daimien schrieb:


> Der junge sympathische und sich wohl ausdrückende kerl heißt "Corpsgrinder" (hoffe ich habs jetzt nicht selber falsch geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du mir schon 'nen Rechtschreibfehler anhängen willst, solltest du erst mal googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Fisher


----------



## Daimien (9. Dezember 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wenn du mir schon 'nen Rechtschreibfehler anhängen willst, solltest du erst mal googlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verdammt nu hab ich des doch falsch geschrieben........... naja gut war ja einen versuch werd^^


----------

